# ocr1 or ocr alliance



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

did anyone get the '07 ocr 1 or the ocr alliance (a0 or a1)? what sort of diff btw those three bikes. i'm interested in the compact offered by alliance.


----------



## bretterb (Jan 3, 2007)

manhattanproj said:


> did anyone get the '07 ocr 1 or the ocr alliance (a0 or a1)? what sort of diff btw those three bikes. i'm interested in the compact offered by alliance.



I've got a 2007 OCR A1... I like it, but it's my first road bike so I don't have much to compare it to. I've had it about 2 weeks and put about 200 miles on it in very hilly country, so I'm glad of the compact crank. Is that what you were asking?

I really couldn't find many comments on the Alliance frames (OCR or TCR) here or elsewhere. I had planned on getting a 'regular' OCR1, but they had the OCRA1 in my size and not the regular OCR1, so I got it.

It's not as light as my wife's Trek Pilot 2.1 (with carbon fork and seat stays), which suprised me, but it's not bad...probably right about 20lbs (not sure how accurate my bathroom scale is).

-Brett


----------

